# How often do you have to purchase boots?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I get about 2 1/2 seasons out of a pair. averaging about 45-50 days a season. Somewhere after 100 days is where I expect the clock to really start ticking on the life span of the boot. 

You should probably mark your days on a calendar to see how many you are putting in. When I say 100 days I do mean 100 full days. Not going for a few hours, but all day beat on your gear riding. 

When your boots are all packed out, mushy, and your feet hurt as soon as you put your binders on, it's time for a new pair.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah I get about 40-50 days in a year and I'd say 2 seasons of that and it's time for some new ones.


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

I go 2-3 seasons before they become so beat up and worn in that I need new ones


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I started keeping track 3 boots ago and I'm over 100 days on each pair with the exception of a pair of 32 lashed that lasted 82. My fault though.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

Every 10 rides or so....


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

SchultzLS2 said:


> Every 10 rides or so....


hopefully your kidding bro.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

This is good to hear. Im looking for boots too and was scared that I would have to buy new ones fast. I only board about 30 days a season unfortuanatly. so hopefully they will last a while.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

I go about 6-7 years on a pair boots.




but I only board 6-7 times a year...unfortunatley.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I ride pretty hard, although not nearly enough days as I'd like, so I get a new pair every 1-2 seasons.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

if you have 32s... then probably 32 days.


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

TRH93 said:


> hopefully your kidding bro.


haha I said that because I got less than 10 out of my last boots because they ended up hurting my feet so much while riding. Got new ones now and they are a night/day difference.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

whenever mine are too fucked that duct tape wont hold em together!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks to all the kids that replied, uncle sam finally coughed up your hard earned dollars this week! Im going to go spend part of it on some boots.


----------

